# The next step in Gangsta culture



## makmakmob (Apr 25, 2010)

I honestly think this is a big improvement, guys. Just take a look and tell me what you think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmfcqDtsZVk

South West Beef Jerky is where it's at.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 25, 2010)

that was a good few laughs.

I drive a chevolet movie theater.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

You is still a hamster? What happened to Chairman Meow?


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 25, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You is still a hamster? What happened to Chairman Meow?



Chairman meow was killed by capitalist guerrillas. Now watch the fucking video >:c


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> Chairman meow was killed by capitalist guerrillas.



So you're going to remain a delicious little rodent?


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 25, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> So you're going to remain a delicious little rodent?



I wouldn't eat me if I were you my alcohol/blood levels will get you pissed.

Wait, I'm derailing my own thread.

Shut up, you >:c


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> I wouldn't eat me if I were you my alcohol/blood levels will get you pissed.



Good, then i won't have to have a drink with my meal.



			
				makmakmob said:
			
		

> Wait, I'm derailing my own thread.
> 
> Shut up, you >:c



No :V.


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 25, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Good, then i won't have to have a drink with my meal.



Shit, I forgot you're British and this won't put you off.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> Shit, I forgot you're British and this won't out you off.



Naturally, Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Fucking brits.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fucking brits.



Ha.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

That's better than the dumbass pants on the ground thing...


----------



## Ziff (Apr 25, 2010)

The end got me XD oh dear lord that was awesome.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fucking brits.



You never got around to that, eh? :V


----------



## Shaui (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG DCIGS!

Subscribe to him guys, he's amazing.

EDIT: WE DO NOTE-BYS!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

I lol'd


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 26, 2010)

that was amazingly awesome^^
first i thought it was another of "those videos"... im happy that i was wrong! :3


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

*YO GANGSIGNS*


----------

